# Art & Lutherie Spruce Top Acoustic- $120.00!



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone looking for a great deal on an Art & Lutherie Spuce top guitar. I don't thing you'll find a better deal than this. I don't think this guy knows it's worth at least $300.00.

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-Guitar-W0QQAdIdZ367014274


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Anyone looking for a great deal on an Art & Lutherie Spuce top guitar. I don't thing you'll find a better deal than this. I don't think this guy knows it's worth at least $300.00.
> 
> Guitar - St. Catharines Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji St. Catharines Canada.


I can't believe someone hasn't picked this up by now.


----------



## gemor (Mar 29, 2012)

Dang,the guy is in Brampton.Right close to me but I'm a little short on cash


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, Gemor, I used to live in Milton 2 1/2 years ago. Are you one of the new Miltonites or are you one of the long time residents. I still go there a few times a year and am always amazed how it changes every few months.


----------



## gemor (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes I am a long timer.My gr.Grandfather came here in the 1860's.Truth is I can't stand all the expansion but I guess it's happening all over the place.


----------

